# ABKC- HBB Bully Bash III- Greensboro, NC- 10/19/13



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*House of Blue Bullies Bully Bash III*
Saturday, October 19, 2013
3100 East Lee Street
Greensboro, NC 27405

For More Information:
336-653-1424
Judges: Derrick Dennis, Lyquin Broadus
STD/CLS/P/XL/EX
I am repping this event so if you would like to preregister your dogs and avoid waiting in line then you can inbox me here or email me at [email protected]

Info needed:


 Your name 
 Your number 
 Dog's name 
 Dog's birth date
 ABKC# 
 Temp needed: Y/N 
 Sex 
 Class and variety 
 Which shows you wish to enter(1,2, or both)


----------

